# Flat Belly Diet?



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi All, I am new to this section of HT. I usually just read hear & visit the Goat section most of the time But I quit smoking last June & gained 20 pounds on top of the 15 I had gained over the last 5 years, Oh Boy! How depressing! Anyways I seen a new book & the authors on Rachel Ray the other A.M. & they had some women on their that loved it & had Great success. One woman I think lost 56 pounds or something like that. Just wondered if anyone had heard anything about it or tried it?


----------



## MarleneS (Aug 21, 2003)

I read about it somewhere, I'll check to see if I didn't keep the article in my collection of diets and helpful hints, will share what I have next time I visit here. I seem to remember it was low in carbs and fat...but aren't they all? 

In the mean time - google - "bellyfat diet" and see if you can't come up with something there.

What's worked for me is telling myself that I put it on one pound at a time and will loose it one pound at a time  -- but no one wants to take as long to loose it as they took to put it on right. After loosing and regaining the same 65 pounds over the last 45 years...I think the longer I take to loose it the longer it will stay off?

Let us know what you find out about the belly diet.

Marlene


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

The owner at the gym recommends "The ABS Diet for Women"...I have requested it on interloan at the library...quick summary is lean meats, dark veggies...I'm not sure what else.

those big old fitness balls that are used for core muscle exercises are great for strengthening the abdominal muscles & burning the fat that is there. The exercises are low impact & are easy to do.


----------



## MarleneS (Aug 21, 2003)

I checked my file on diet ideas and nothing on "belly fat" specifically -- I think I read that article while waiting somewhere ... I doubt that my brain is going to give up which magazine ... but if it does I'll let you know.

Did you have any luck with the google search?

Marlene


----------



## TonyE (Aug 1, 2007)

Katie,

Hope this link helps!

http://cbass.com/index.html


----------



## Paulathome (Jan 16, 2009)

TonyE said:


> Katie,
> 
> Hope this link helps!
> 
> http://cbass.com/index.html


I went through the link and it is indeed a great site to know more about losing belly fat. The motivational aspects of the site are highly encouraging to the users in building up a healthy body by following a well planned diet . The aerobics exercises and strength training are all part of burning the fats to lose weight in a systematic way. On the whole it is very useful to people -especially beginners- trying for weight loss in a more convenient and rather realistic direction.:banana02:

__________________________
Acai Weight Loss Miracle Burns Fat


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

One more way for me to feel guilty that I'm not yet motivated. 

Sorry, I'm having a fat day......


----------

